# Aleph Force (Infinity)



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Just a little while ago, I got a commission to do an Aleph force for Infinity. I don't know if there's really much else to say, so here are the pictures:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice work, if a little "fleshy" for post humans.


----------

